# Live Planted Chameleon Vivarium



## reptipixie (Jun 16, 2013)

I much prefer the idea of a live planted vivarium rather than a fake planted vivarium. I really want to try this out but I want to get it right.

What sort of substrate should be used? Or is it best to keep the plants potted so they can be easily removed.

I would like the chameleon to be able to eat the plants if they chose too.

I would want tall plants growing upwards so that the chameleon has lots of room to climb. Could I go with some herb/leafy salad plants at the bottom? Like maybe some basil?

I want to pull of something really natural looking but that the chameleon will enjoy living in.

I would love to hear what sort of live plants you all use in your vivariums and what sorts of salads and fruits you feed your chameleons.

I know a few things that are good but it would be nice to have a variety 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

reptipixie said:


> I much prefer the idea of a live planted vivarium rather than a fake planted vivarium. I really want to try this out but I want to get it right.
> 
> What sort of substrate should be used? Or is it best to keep the plants potted so they can be easily removed.
> 
> ...


You can just use like reptile carpet and the keep the plants in the pots. I know the ficus plant is safe. There is many reptile safe plants. Just go in ebay and type in reptile live plants and they all come up. Just have a read at them.


----------

